# Internet not connecting after power outage.



## Jkt610 (Jun 17, 2006)

A few days ago, the power went out in my house for a breif moment while i had the comp on. Now when i try accessing the internet through internet explorer, it just says that the page cannot be displayed. Kazaa, a file sharing program won't work either. What is weird is that several other internet applications connect to the internet just fine. I play a comp game that connects to the internet. It works. Internet games such as hearts and checkers that come with the comp work fine also. 

My laptop and other desktop in my home connects to the internet also. My Xbox and PS2 will not though. What is going on. Some things work while others won't. Anyone know why? Was it because of the power outage?

I use a linksys router and a motorola cable modem. The comp that wont connect to the internet trhough IE is running WinXP while the other 2 comps that will work are running XP and 98.


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

Have you tried rebooting all of the equipment since this happened?

Are you saying that your computers will connect and the Xbox and the PS2 will not?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This Bob Cerelli post may help you.
-----------------------------------------------
Might try the WINSOCK2 FIX
=============
If you can't access the Internet with programs like IE, Outlook Express, or other web browsers, you may have corrupted Winsock entries.

To Remove the existing winsock2 registry entries (regardless of the OS) run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_del_winsock.reg

To add Win98 clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/win98_winsock.reg

To add ME clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/winme_winsock.reg

To add Windows2000 clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/winsock_2k.reg

To add WindowsXP clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_winsock.reg

WINDOWSXP with SP2

There is a new command you can run with SP2 which will reset the Winsock2 registry entries back to their default setting:
netsh winsock reset catalog

TCP/IP RESET
=============
If you need to reset the TCP/IP protocol stack with XP you need to run a small script:

netsh int ip reset [ log_file_name ]

the log_file_name needs to be specified.
e.g. - netsh int ip reset ip_reset.txt
__________________
Bob Cerelli
http://www.onecomputerguy.com


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged both of your threads together. Please do not start more than one thread for the same problem.


----------



## thunder466 (Jun 16, 2006)

When you get the problem fixed, I recommend getting a UPs system to assist you. It will save your computer from shutting down for about 30 minutes after you lose power. that will keep this problem from happening again.


----------



## Jkt610 (Jun 17, 2006)

I tried what you siad Terry but it didn't do anything. THanks anyway. 

Yes i have tried rebooting all the equipment. 

Also, i just tried connecting my modem directly to my comp that's having problems. It wouldn't connect. But this time, i couldn't even play games or anything online like before.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just a word of caution since you mentioned Kazaa, we can't help with that at all. 

Since you mentioned that you connected the modem straight to the computer, did you reboot the computer and reset the modem, power it down for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Jkt610 (Jun 17, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Just a word of caution since you mentioned Kazaa, we can't help with that at all.
> 
> Since you mentioned that you connected the modem straight to the computer, did you reboot the computer and reset the modem, power it down for at least 5 minutes.


SOrry i was just mentioning Kazaa as an example. Anyways, no i didn't power down the modem, ill try that now.


----------



## Jkt610 (Jun 17, 2006)

ALright i just connected my modem straight to my computer but the internet still would not work despite the fact that when i clikc on my LAN icon, it said that it was connected... Games will still work also.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That doesn't make sense.

Are you SURE that you are actually going out to connect to the games? I don't play games, but....it just doesn't sound right that one aspect of the internet could connect and another can't. Unless there are some sort of restrictions set in parental controls, via the windows firewall, or if the modem itself has a firewall, or if your ISP has one.


----------



## Jkt610 (Jun 17, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> Are you SURE that you are actually going out to connect to the games? I don't play games, but....it just doesn't sound right that one aspect of the internet could connect and another can't. Unless there are some sort of restrictions set in parental controls, via the windows firewall, or if the modem itself has a firewall, or if your ISP has one.


Yes i am sure. I can even play the little mini games that come installed with the comp such as internet checkers and hearts... But it still won't connect to the internet. Just says that the page cannot be displayed. I didn't set any restrictions onthe comp. I've tried disabling the firewall but that won't work either.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you running Norton, or anything similar?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Double check to make sure none of your 'Internet Options' got changed--such as using a proxy or something like that.

Almost always when you can access the internet via pings or to play games, etc., but cannot successfully use a browser, it means a Winsock error. Suggest try both of those Bob Cerelli fixes again--winsock and reset of the TCP/IP protocol stack.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try this:

PING google.com

Tell us the results.. If that doesn't work, try this:

PING 64.233.167.99

Tell us the results.


----------



## Jkt610 (Jun 17, 2006)

I use a mcaffee security package for my computer that includes a firewall.
My comp also pings google.com sucessfully but when trying other sites, some don't work but most do.

Edit: Just tried winsock method again using method listed. Did not work. Searched around and looked for another little program but that didnt solve problem either. Resetted TCP/IP but still does not work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can PING google by name, you don't have a DNS issue.

I'd give this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP a try, reboot and test. If that doesn't do it, try resetting the stack to installation defaults with the following commands.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------

